# Looking for the best tasting raw honey within a specific price range?



## yo0123yo (May 25, 2016)

Ok so I have so far tried the Trader Joe's white honey and the Y.S. from Amazon and both have tasted amazing, just so you guys have a flavor profile that I prefer, and I like that it wasn't runny which I;m not sure all raw honey is hardened? this is the one I tried on amazon http://www.amazon.com/YS-Organic-CE...d=1464148998&sr=8-1&keywords=organic+honey+ys can anyone recommend anything up to 20$ range?


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not all raw honey is crystallized, but most will eventually get thick like that.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

The very best honey is from your own bees... but that requires a lot of work and knowledge, not to mention patience.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I prefer dark honey. Avocado is pretty good


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Organic???


----------



## coastie (Feb 2, 2015)

Have you tried to find a local beekeeper and buy it from them?


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

gone2seed said:


> Organic???


I had heard there was some way to get a certification......... I'm like you, they must be on leashes.....:scratch:


http://www.ysorganic.com/index.html


----------

